# Autism Support (at school) in South Africa?



## KB84 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hello, 

I was wondering If any expats here have an Autistic child or a child with SEN and how they found SA schools to be? Are they generally accepting? Happy to offer extra support etc? Would It be better to go for an International school?

My son (5) has ASD but Is high functioning, attends a mainstream school here in the UK but does require a lot of 1:1 support to get through the day. He doesn't have a statement (he's above averaged intelligence) but he can be very hard to manage. Sensory issues and meltdowns are very common.

We have three children and ideally I'd like them to attend the same school.

Thank you 

(Me: British. Husband: South African. 3 Kids. Moving to SA towards the end of 2015)


----------



## Jem62 (Jul 25, 2012)

It depends where you are moving to, Cape Town has excellent special schools with on the main very caring staff and would be equal to what you would find in the UK. They tailor education to the needs of the child. I would though think carefully about heading towards on international school if you are not moving to CT, smaller classes and individual attention is possible in these schools and certainly one on one provision would be possible. I say this as a father of a child with an SEN statement. I would suggest that you join two facebook groups Return to SA and Homeward, the people are incredibly knowledgeable in both these groups.


----------



## KB84 (Dec 29, 2014)

Jem62 said:


> It depends where you are moving to, Cape Town has excellent special schools with on the main very caring staff and would be equal to what you would find in the UK. They tailor education to the needs of the child. I would though think carefully about heading towards on international school if you are not moving to CT, smaller classes and individual attention is possible in these schools and certainly one on one provision would be possible. I say this as a father of a child with an SEN statement. I would suggest that you join two facebook groups Return to SA and Homeward, the people are incredibly knowledgeable in both these groups.


Thank you so much for the reply! Very helpful. It will probably be CT or at least commutable to CT where my husband will be working. I will check out those groups!


----------

